# Chocolate Thunder Cinema



## Homeincontrol

Theater Equipment:

Screen: Dragon Fly 120" - 1.2 gain
Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U
Seating: (7) Black Leather Recliners
Audio: Onkyo TX-NR3007 operating 9.2 surround mode
Speakers: Episode HT650 at LF, CTR, RF
Speakers: Episode ES 700 Series at Surrounds and Rears
Speakers: Episode 500 Series at Left High and Right High
Subs: Episode 12" 300 watt (2)
BluRay: Sony 400 Disc
Cable: HD Cable DVR
Stream: Netflix Roku Player
Lighting: HAI UPB Lighting with 7 loads and room controller
Control: HAI Omni Touch 10p Touchscreen (10")
Automation: HAI Omni Pro II, HAI Home Theater Extender, Linkys Router
Rack: SnapAV Strong Rack
Features: Fiber Optic Starlight above center lighting fixture
Dimensions: 22' X 14'


----------



## Dale Rasco

Looks absolutely awesome!!


----------



## spartanstew

Very nice.

Is that your equipment rack behind the doors to the right of the screen (on right wall)?

Sides and back speakers behind the fabric walls?

What's the blue light behind the panel to the right of the screen?

I'm guessing it's a completely false front wall?

Any build pics?


----------



## fitzwaddle

Awesome room!

Are you Darryl Dawkins?


----------



## Homeincontrol

spartanstew said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Is that your equipment rack behind the doors to the right of the screen (on right wall)?
> 
> Sides and back speakers behind the fabric walls?
> 
> What's the blue light behind the panel to the right of the screen?
> 
> I'm guessing it's a completely false front wall?
> 
> Any build pics?


Yes, equipment, fronts, and subs behind fabric covered front wall with access doors on each side. Side and rear speakers behind custom built sound panels.


----------



## Homeincontrol

fitzwaddle said:


> Awesome room!
> 
> Are you Darryl Dawkins?


No, not DD! LOL


----------



## Jasonpctech

Wicked nice, you had me at Chocolate Thunder. What a great name got a Marquee yet?
If not a name like that needs a logo.


----------



## celica_pete21

Wow! Very very cool! I see pictures like these and become jealous immediately! :T


----------



## tonyvdb

No kidding, Makes me jealous also. Thats one of the nicer rooms I have seen on here. Very well done :T


----------



## gorb

Beautiful theater! The seating, flooring, lighting, everything, it all looks great.


----------



## Prof.

Very nicely done..looks very impressive! :TT
I particularly like the ceiling light..


----------



## rob189pk

This setup is totally awesome!! Nice work! :T


----------



## Homeincontrol

Thanks again for all the great comments, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. On my wish list is a HTPC or a MAC. Wish me luck!


----------



## FinanceBuzz

VERY, VERY nice! Looks incredibly well done with great attention to detail!


----------



## RedZone

My son and I also like the name..outstanding workmanship !


----------



## Ezzemo

Great choice in colours.
The floor at first game me a weird impresion as it was wire or something but probably because it was only a 2D photo.
Absolutly bautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## MrACE

Amazing Setup Man.. Congrats.. How much was the total cost


----------



## grindstaff3

Amazing. DIY?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Everything about this setup looks amazing!!
I have a question about your flooring.

Is that carpet under the tile or is it a runner? Kind of hard to see, but thanks for clearing my question up


----------



## Zeitgeist

Looks great! Love the subdued color scheme!


----------



## Homeincontrol

Picture_Shooter said:


> Everything about this setup looks amazing!!
> I have a question about your flooring.
> 
> Is that carpet under the tile or is it a runner? Kind of hard to see, but thanks for clearing my question up


The granite tile was installed as a border around the room, then the carpet was installed inside the granite tile border.


----------



## paul7900

Amazing room! Im just starting one and really like your colour scheme, best ive seen on here without a doubt.

Quick question, how far away are the front seats from the screen and do you find that its enough?

Cheers


----------



## Homeincontrol

paul7900 said:


> Amazing room! Im just starting one and really like your colour scheme, best ive seen on here without a doubt.
> 
> Quick question, how far away are the front seats from the screen and do you find that its enough?
> 
> Cheers


The front seats are 14 feet from the front screen with 8 feet behind them for the second row. The distance is excellent for the 120" screen.


----------



## wheatenterrier

That room is awesomeness. Those dimensions are very close to my planned dimensions 15x22 were you able to get much space between the back row and the back wall? How much room did you end up with back there? Also do your dimensions exclude the false screen wall?


----------



## Cyberfloatie

Love your theatre! Is your ceiling about 9' finished?


----------



## Homeincontrol

There is approx. 2 ft behind the second row. The raised platform is 8 ft. deep by 14 ft. wide. The Theater interior dimensions are 22ft. X 14ft, with a 3 ft. area behind the false front wall. Ceiling height is 9 ft. with barrelled ceiling and approx. 7.5 ft soffits around entire room.


----------



## thehoj

Wow Amazing!


----------



## rmk

This is one of the best looking dedicated HT's I have seen. 

Well done!


----------



## snoopcat

Hi - I am building a home theater in my basement and I love your fabric false wall. I have a 2 ft recessed area that I wanted to have a similar type of wall to hide speakers and maybe components - not sure I will have enough room. Can you give me an idea on how you built this wall? What did you hang the the screen on? Where did you get the fabric? I am looking to duplicate this type of wall and any direction you can provide would be appreciated? Possible pics during construction?

Like I said it looks great and I would love to have something similar>

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## qluber

holy smokes, I think I just cried a little:yikes:


----------



## Homeincontrol

snoopcat said:


> Hi - I am building a home theater in my basement and I love your fabric false wall. I have a 2 ft recessed area that I wanted to have a similar type of wall to hide speakers and maybe components - not sure I will have enough room. Can you give me an idea on how you built this wall? What did you hang the the screen on? Where did you get the fabric? I am looking to duplicate this type of wall and any direction you can provide would be appreciated? Possible pics during construction?
> 
> Like I said it looks great and I would love to have something similar>
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


The false wall is an actual 2x4 studded wall with insulation and drywall. Before the wall was drywalled I framed the speaker and sub woofer openings. The doorways were left open during framing and custom frame doors were built to fit door openings. the wall fabric cover is speaker cloth which is available in many colors and textures. I will look for construction pics to post.


----------



## snoopcat

The pics would be great - your room is awesome.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow - I just joined this site today and I sure am glad I opened this post.

If my room ends up looking half as good as yours, I will be tickled pink.


----------



## MarAgt

You're HT is the Gold Standard...or, ah, the Chocolate Standard! :T:T:T:5stars:


----------



## Homeincontrol

Thanks so much for the compliment, warms me up inside. Thanks!


----------



## MarAgt

You're welcome! 



Homeincontrol said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment, warms me up inside. Thanks!


----------



## splatman2

Very nice theater. It looks like a very comfortable space to enjoy and entertain. You inspire me to do my HT in my house to be up to that standard when I get my new home.


----------



## DESCypher

BTW could you share your color scheme? I love that setup...


----------



## Homeincontrol

DESCypher said:


> BTW could you share your color scheme? I love that setup...


The room is painted a deep brown (bear rug - Behr Paint), the trim is Dark Ebony (slight gloss), black leather recliners, front wall is covered with black speaker cloth, 2 sections of dark brown curtains hang on each side of the screen. The wall sound deadening panels are also covered with black speaker cloth which also hides the surround speakers. The carpet has black, deep brown, and a slight cheetah pattern that picks up the colors in the center light fixture and the sconces.


----------



## DESCypher

Thanks


----------



## brandon75173

Very refined looking theater room. The finishes look top tier.


----------



## Spock

You have the Tashma--hal of home theaters!

The word "covet" is not strong enough.


----------



## HTip

What a great room! :T I like the color setting. Cosy and yet nice and dark.


----------



## Moostache

:yikes:

That is magazine worthy for sure. I hope you enjoy that as much as I liked seeing it!


----------



## Homeincontrol

Moostache said:


> :yikes:
> 
> That is magazine worthy for sure. I hope you enjoy that as much as I liked seeing it!


Thanks! We definitely get full enjoyment of the theater. Movies, sports, concerts, and even an occassional reality tv show now and then. LOL


----------



## moe4ever

You have an exceptionally lovely HT :clap:, you just inspired me to put more effort in mine. I will be stealing your color scheme if you dont mind :bigsmile:.


----------



## Homeincontrol

moe4ever said:


> You have an exceptionally lovely HT :clap:, you just inspired me to put more effort in mine. I will be stealing your color scheme if you dont mind :bigsmile:.


By all means, help yourself. Hope you have as much fun as I did!


----------



## rubbersoul

Beautiful!


----------



## mcascio

Wow. Love the colors and decor. That ceiling center piece is amazing!!!

Great attention to detail!


----------



## JThompson

Congratulations on your home theater!
What a great atmosphere- I hope it brings you many years of enjoyment!


----------



## ovillegas

Wow, congratulations!! That's one of the nicest theaters I've seen. I love the neutral colors (as opposed to bright colors a lot of people use).

You've just raised the bar for me to complete my theater. Although I could never match your theater, I'm inspired to do as much as I can afford.!!


----------



## Homeincontrol

ovillegas said:


> Wow, congratulations!! That's one of the nicest theaters I've seen. I love the neutral colors (as opposed to bright colors a lot of people use).
> 
> You've just raised the bar for me to complete my theater. Although I could never match your theater, I'm inspired to do as much as I can afford.!!


With A little time, patience, and input from everybody at Home Theater Shack you can surely achieve your ultimate theater. My theater was done as part of a basement finish project. The entire basement project took about 2 years to complete.


----------



## asazad

Unbelievable ! I am humbled. :gulp:


----------



## Theater Dreamer

Love your theater and it has inspired me also. I wanted to know where you purchased your ceiling light from.


----------



## Homeincontrol

Theater Dreamer said:


> Love your theater and it has inspired me also. I wanted to know where you purchased your ceiling light from.


The center fixture was a custom install by myself. The actual lighting fixture was bought from a local store, the circular art work above the light was actually meant to go on a wall as a hanging. I just combined the components to get the effect I desired.


----------



## dguarnaccia

Beautiful Theater, well done! I love the way you build the sound panels on the side walls. I'm curious what hte back of the theater looks like? How did you treat the walls back there? Do you have any shots of the back wall, curious what you did back there as well.


----------



## Mr Ave

You did a great job on your theater but I have to ask," what kind of camera did you use to capture it so nicely". The theater is awesome but the camera displayed it like a magazine cover photo. 

Avery


----------



## Homeincontrol

Mr Ave said:


> You did a great job on your theater but I have to ask," what kind of camera did you use to capture it so nicely". The theater is awesome but the camera displayed it like a magazine cover photo.
> 
> Avery


I used a small Fuji 8 megapixel camera, the camera did have ability to control exposure which allowed pics to be taken without flash on most of them.


----------



## orion

I am about a month away from sheetrock and I would like to know what lights you used to accent the screen, and also about what distance from the wall were they installed. I want that look for my screen. BTW you have a beautiful theater.


----------



## r2lorme

Good job for this home theater !


----------



## grassy

Lovely looking theatre room, a great idea having the curved celing. I have a dedicated theatre room also and will eventually round out the celing which i must say gives the room a more professional and dedicated look. Also too, the color sceme looks great and also your main door all ties in just great.A big congrats on your room it looks great. Regards Grassy


----------



## Homeincontrol

orion said:


> I am about a month away from sheetrock and I would like to know what lights you used to accent the screen, and also about what distance from the wall were they installed. I want that look for my screen. BTW you have a beautiful theater.


The screen lights are 3" cans and are positioned measuring from center of light fixture 4.5" from front wall.


----------



## getgray

Homeincontrol:

I love your theater. I see and deal with a lot of them and when I see one like oyur's I tuck it away in my great theater photo folder. Using Google and your saved photo, I found you here (thanks Google image search).

I'm finally finishing my own theater rebuild (never ending) and I have a similar color scheme with brown's beiges and blacks. I'm having some trouble deciding on a couple of items and have been scouring my "best of" folder for ideas. Becase I have a somewhat similar cove ceiling (sans arches) I've been struggling with it's details.

Can you tell me what paint & color you used for your ceiling? Is it also Bear Rug? Looks lighter in the photo. If it is Bear Rug, does it look the same in person?

Also what rope lights did you use to light the cove? 

Thanks and again, nice job.

Best, Scott


----------



## dabusabus1

Awesome setup.


----------



## JQueen

you are my Motivation your room is beautiful


----------



## Homeincontrol

Thanks, always good to here great comments. Good luck with your project as well


----------



## thrillcat

This room is screaming for a starfield ceiling, just so you can add the planet Lovetron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeps

Hi Cool set up
Can you upload a pic of the system rack?


----------



## Lumen

Stunning! Love the floor pattern/colours


----------

